# L5.10 (for 622/722) Coming?



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

From the Tech Depot:

*6/4/2008: 1000 Software Version L5.10 for ViP 622 DVR*

Effective *Thursday, June 5th*, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version *L5.10* for the *ViP 622 DVR* receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at *ALL* satellite locations. 
At this time *L4.49 and L5.10* will be the valid software versions for the *ViP 622 DVR*.

*6/4/2008: 1001 **Software Version L5.10 for ViP 722 DVR*

Effective *Thursday, June 5th*, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version *L5.10* for the *ViP 722 DVR* receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at *ALL* satellite locations. 
At this time *L4.49 and L5.10* will be the valid software versions for the *ViP 722 DVR*.

Is this the long-awaited "spring software release?" I'm trying to remember what they said back in February (tech chat) about this. Seems to me one of the things was enhanced folder support in the DVR menus (including the EHD). Maybe also something about web scheduling? Help me out.....

Brad


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

I recall the reference time given in that chat as being summer, not spring, but who knows, perhaps they're ahead of schedule.
Guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Bradtothebone said:


> From the Tech Depot:
> 
> *6/4/2008: 1000 Software Version L5.10 for ViP 622 DVR*
> 
> ...


oh, oh...:eek2:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

phrelin said:


> oh, oh...:eek2:


Remember when we looked forward to new releases to see what new and exciting things they have given us? 
I must admit, I got a knot in the pit of my stomach when I read about this.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> Remember when we looked forward to new releases to see what new and exciting things they have given us?
> I must admit, I got a knot in the pit of my stomach when I read about this.


Got about half a notion to disable the auto power down on my 722, and leave it powered up for a few days. Just to wait and see if others start having problems.


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

Was thinking the same thing.

Let someone else be the guinea pigs.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

agreed, last time they "updated" my machine, it took 3 622s and a 722 to finally get a working one again.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

So, although the roll out has started, it's not yet official? I noticed we don't have a headline on it, nor program notes.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Has anyone received it?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Has anyone received it?


Nope, still running L4.49. But my 622 is way down on E*s list and usually takes two or three days to get the download.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Rumor has it this is only going out (now) to those with L448 or earlier - in other words, new installs. No confirmation so far.

Brad


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

From what I recall, a roll-out date is indicative of the overnight following the specified date.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

How many are going to block this download?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> How many are going to block this download?


I don't think you can block unless you are present at the receiver when it tries to download.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> I must admit, I got a knot in the pit of my stomach when I read about this.


There may be some problems, but I don't think it is reasonable to expect that we're going to have to endure the difficulties that quite a few D* HD DVR users seem to be subject to.

I'm hoping that it is rather benign with maybe some fixes to EHD stability. Perhaps it has something to do with shifting satellites or transponders around that couldn't be handled by table changes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Bradtothebone said:


> Rumor has it this is only going out (now) to those with L448 or earlier - in other words, new installs. No confirmation so far.
> 
> Brad


That's not a rumor, but pure fact. Better if you cite your source.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

langlin said:


> I don't think you can block unless you are present at the receiver when it tries to download.


True you can't really block it, but you can post pone it by setting your receiver to never powerdown. Then never turn it off. The catch is the guide data won't update either. Besides the first time the power goes out it'll update when it comes back on.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

scoobyxj said:


> True you can't really block it, but you can post pone it by setting your receiver to never powerdown. Then never turn it off. The catch is the guide data won't update either. Besides the first time the power goes out it'll update when it comes back on.


Yep ... might be better to go with the flow.


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

well had to power outages today and still not stuck with the new stuff.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

scoobyxj said:


> True you can't really block it, but you can post pone it by setting your receiver to never powerdown. Then never turn it off. The catch is the guide data won't update either. Besides the first time the power goes out it'll update when it comes back on.


You can set the *Inactivity Standby* to *Disable *but the only way to defeat the *Updates *is to schedule it at the same time as an Auto-Tune or Recording. If you want to get a guide update, perform a check switch. I don't think it checks for firmware downloads at that time. My receiver is never turned off. As for power outages, you should have UPS protection anyway.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

HDG said:


> Yep ... might be better to go with the flow.


Sometimes, that flow is a tsunami.
Remember the OTA problem with one of the updates?
The EHD problem with the last update?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Sometimes, that flow is a tsunami.
> Remember the OTA problem with one of the updates?
> The EHD problem with the last update?


Yes, Tulsa, I remember ... but it'll never get fixed if I stick my head in the sand or unplug my 622. At some point, we just ... _[ready for this?] _... gotta believe.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> That's not a rumor, but pure fact. Better if you cite your source.


We once had a source for who was getting software updates but he stopped posting that information. He still posts other stuff.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

HDG said:


> Yes, Tulsa, I remember ... but it'll never get fixed if I stick my head in the sand or unplug my 622. At some point, we just ... _[ready for this?] _... gotta believe.


Well, my 722 is running just fine right now. 
I expect at least one big problem with this next update. 
They need to do some major work on the EHD interface. I don't expect to see that even though they have the code. Make it like the My Recordings on the internal drive, please.
They have never addressed the so called trick play stuff; the 4X FF is still jerky. When you pause and select frame-by-frame, there's no telling where you'll end up. Trying to pause and frame-by-frame in a sporting event is a thing of the past. They screwed that up several updates ago. Trying to back out of some of the menus drops you into places you don't expect. Error recovery isn't handled very well at all. If OTA signal is lost, hey, let's just dump ALL the buffers!
Sorry to sound so jaded but I don't remember an update that didn't cause problems for somebody. Usually, these surface the day of the update, so that gives me some idea of the testing they do. Regression testing isn't part of their vernacular.
Of course, this is just my opinion, and you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> We once had a source for who was getting software updates but he stopped posting that information. He still posts other stuff.


Yeah, found more interesting to watch new satellites, then do that reports.
Other ppl doing it with a passion and dedication.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> You can set the *Inactivity Standby* to *Disable *but the only way to defeat the *Updates *is to schedule it at the same time as an Auto-Tune or Recording. If you want to get a guide update, perform a check switch. I don't think it checks for firmware downloads at that time. My receiver is never turned off. As for power outages, you should have UPS protection anyway.


Upon backing out of a completed check-switch, the receiver will reboot, and then update if it's been spooled.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

One of my 622's now has 5.10. No time to check much before I left for work, but I did notice some of the menus have changed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You don't know how the SW spooling, you can't discuss facts - look at old threads, plus you don't know what was a status of the your other 622.
Also, never check switch force to reboot DVR. You're better stay with facts, not rumors. 
As to the facts - last night Dish added to the group of DVR new range and perhaps your device fall into. Ask RandallA.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

P Smith said:


> That's not a rumor, but pure fact. Better if you cite your source.


Trust me, I'd prefer to cite the source, but if I did, I'd probably be banned here! :lol:

I called it a rumor because, AFAIK, no one had reported actually receiving the download at the time of the post. I know that the source in question (RandallA) is reliable.

I'm really not trying to pick a fight, and from now on I'll just stay away from these software update threads. Sorry if I ruffled any feathers.

Brad


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No, that's not going to turn into fight - just a few thing twisted here: politics, missing credits and credibility. Info from RandallA based on same type of data what JohnH used for his uplink posts, but no one classified it as a rumor.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If people are receiving it it is time for release notes and discussion ... in the appropriate forums. 
Release Notes


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> If people are receiving it it is time for release notes ... in the appropriate forums.


I wouldn't wait for that if taking in account new card deployment and Dish secrecy about encryption tidbits.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

We now have a thread for 5.10 discussion.. Please use the thread below to continue the discussion.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130184

Closing this thread to avoid splittering.


----------

